# lexus gs450h transmission to a mustang?



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

Rusted B&B said:


> Has anyone use a lexus gs450h transmission and then, say bolt a leaf motor or the like and then had a dual motor transmission? I have a mustang 2018 GT and need a engine and trans due to a crash and was thinking of just doing a crazy ev project and this sounds pretty cool and crazy. Just throwing idea's out on how to just bolt on to the rear Diff of my Mustang


Put "gs450h" into the search box in Motors. You'll find several threads showing what you can do with the GS450H "transmission". It has two motors in it and is mooted to put out 220 hp, with the usual max torque from zero rpm ( 202 lbs-ft). I don't think you'll need an additional leaf motor, but there are lots of experts here to advise...


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

The GS450H is like a souped up Prius Gen 3, and a Prius Gen 3 is good for like 700 hp in a sprint. The 450H has gotta be good for like.... 1000 hp? Maybe more? No one's pushed it to its limits.

... how much horsepower do you really need?


----------



## Rusted B&B (Nov 6, 2020)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> The GS450H is like a souped up Prius Gen 3, and a Prius Gen 3 is good for like 700 hp in a sprint. The 450H has gotta be good for like.... 1000 hp? Maybe more? No one's pushed it to its limits.
> 
> ... how much horsepower do you really need?


I'm not looking for anything crazy maybe 400hp normally but I'm playing with the Idea of a DIY insanity mode - much like the tesla's version I can engage M3 with a switch and really go nuts for short bursts. So far I just bought the 450H transmission for 400 at only 30k miles on it from a rear crashed car so now for the leaf and we are in business. Time to get to work and figure it all out, Guess the first thing I need to do is adapt the drive shaft output from the Lexus to the diff of the mustang. Right now I have 3.15 in the diff and I think I should be fine - but can always go down or up if needed


----------



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

$400 for a nearly new gs450h transmission ?? That's a bargain! As for the extra Leaf motor- why not find a way to max out the power output from the gs450h? If you could hit 800 hp in a burst for a few seconds that should blow your eyebrows off. It'll be a lot less complicated than dual inverters for two motors or configuring a single inverter for two different motors. Again, I cede to the experts here.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

DrGee said:


> As for the extra Leaf motor- why not find a way to max out the power output from the gs450h?
> ...
> It'll be a lot less complicated than dual inverters for two motors or configuring a single inverter for two different motors.


Since the GS 450h transmission has two motors, adding an external motor as well is even worse than that - it means either;

ignoring MG1 of the transmission, mechanically locking it out, and running two inverters (for the external motor and for MG2); or
running three inverters - one for the external motor, plus two (combined in one case if using the stock Toyota component) for MG1 and MG2... and controlling MG1 speed to make the external motor turn at the right speed.
This seems like a lot of complication to me.


----------



## Rusted B&B (Nov 6, 2020)

DrGee said:


> $400 for a nearly new gs450h transmission ?? That's a bargain! As for the extra Leaf motor- why not find a way to max out the power output from the gs450h? If you could hit 800 hp in a burst for a few seconds that should blow your eyebrows off. It'll be a lot less complicated than dual inverters for two motors or configuring a single inverter for two different motors. Again, I cede to the experts here.


This is just me throwing out ideas , i'm not a expert by any means, and programming is my like typing with two left feet. I can build it all day long but then figuring out the code is going to take longer. I'm using Damien's board to control the inverter and I think it pushes 160kw out the gate but thats only at lower voltage so while I'm rebuild the car I'll do some testing and figuring it out. Maybe I can just have a switch that will just do a short bust or something It came with a full wire harness and the pump too so I couldn't say no!



brian_ said:


> Since the GS 450h transmission has two motors, adding an external motor as well is even worse than that - it means either;
> 
> ignoring MG1 of the transmission, mechanically locking it out, and running two inverters (for the external motor and for MG2); or
> running three inverters - one for the external motor, plus two (combined in one case if using the stock Toyota component) for MG1 and MG2... and controlling MG1 speed to make the external motor turn at the right speed.
> This seems like a lot of complication to me.


It was just an idea of throwing in a 3rd motor in place of where the ICE was and using a leaf or the like. The transmission houses both motors and the gs450 inverter runs both motors so thats not an issue then say run a leaf motor off a thunderstruck VCU and hook it to the splined shaft. maybe it's a terrible idea, Once I get the transmission and mess it with it I'll realize how stupid it is. But once it's all build I like the idea of looking into it.


----------

